

Here Come the Taxi Apps for Yellow Cabs: New York Judge Dismisses E-Hail Lawsuit - larrys
http://betabeat.com/2013/04/uber-victory-ehail-lawsuit-black-car-industry-tlc-david-yassky/

======
ultimoo
Did anyone else find the style of this article distractingly idiomatic and
puffed up?

Anyway, this is a great move for apps like Uber and taxi drivers as well.
Considering the article about the low limits on the taxi medallions that was
posted here on hn the other day, this looks like it will benefit everyone but
the taxi corporations.

~~~
d0gsbody
Yeah, the article is poorly written. I want to share this news, but I'm going
to find a different article about it.

